# New to the Forum



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi 
I'd like to take this opportunity tointroduce myself -I am a proffesional photographer, that is I get paid for p[roducing images and I carry accreditations that get me into events and places where once I couldn't go. I am based in the UK and shoot sports mainly rugby and speedway, aviation and theatre - I do have a love of industrial archetecture and have had commisions from American Energy and Power. I work through two agencies and enjoy what I do.
Please feel free to visit my web site which contains a limited amout of my work and feel free to coment. I do like to exchange ideas and discuss the industry.
Regards to you all


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 16, 2006)

hi foto.

nice website, especially the cheerleader section


----------



## hot shot (Apr 16, 2006)

hi 
hope you enjoy hanging around 

would you mind if i enquired what agencies you work for??

c ya around

Dom


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi guys and thank you for your welcome - 
The agencies I provide work to are Alamy Images - they are good and I market my non sports & aviation through them - stock photography really when I have nothing better to do, My Aviation images go direct to mags and company's in the aviation business. I cover Farnborough and Paris  as well a some of the more public orientated shows such as RIAT and Duxford. My Sports photography mainly Rugby League well that goes direct to Harlequins as I am their official photographer - it goes out via Total RL the rugby magazine group and of course both local and national newspapers - motor sports and othersporting events I may cover I use Allsport to syndicate unless there is a special request from a sponsor or organisation. Theatre work goes direct to the theatre company but I do use an agency for a small amount and it has got me work but no sales so it worked in reverse if you understand .


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ray and welcome to the mad house, get posting some of your shots then


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi and welcome!

Rob


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Apr 17, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> Hi Ray and welcome to the mad house, get posting some of your shots then


 
Here is a sample of my work: :er: 

Speedway - The Holy Grail of Speedway - all 4 riders in the shot







No one in aviation has not got a picture of this lady.
Last flight ever by Concorde - you didn't get this shot without the most valuable piece of kit - a step ladder







Of course not everything that flies needs a runway or engines







Social potography can be a challenge




Sometimes I get artistic







Very artistic






A scene for 'Anything Goes' difficult as there is no flash and the theatre lights arn't that good and the white balance is all over the place.






Stopping action in Rugby is a whole lot easier - This broke the nose of Thomas Leuluai but he played on for the rest of the match - didn't even leave the field.






Rubeano at the French Grand Prix about 4 years ago now - still a favorite of mine






Ok you must all be bored now so blame Andy a truely Lost Prophet but a great guy to go taking photo's with. :thumbup: 
Enjoy, coment if you want


----------



## Chase (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome Foto!


----------



## bethany138 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi!  I really enjoy your site and your pics... but I don't really like the gallery setup. I think the background detracts from your photos.  Check out simpleviewer (do a google search) ... I think you will be suprised by how easy it is to use!

b


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Apr 18, 2006)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> Hi! I really enjoy your site and your pics... but I don't really like the gallery setup. I think the background detracts from your photos. Check out simpleviewer (do a google search) ... I think you will be suprised by how easy it is to use!
> 
> b


 
Thanks Bethany, I have to agree it is something I am looking to change. I'll give your sugestion a try.:thumbup: 
Regards


----------

